# Savour MTL RTA by VAPING V1CK



## Sir Vape (4/6/18)

It's getting reviews and it has arrived at Sir Vape.

3CVAPE with the collaboration of Vaping V1ck presents the Savour 22mm MTL RTA, a dual post single terminal rebuildable tank atomizer designed to be used as mouth to lung along with a 2ml E-Juice capacity. The Savour RTA's ability to produce immense flavor and vapor production stems from its core and multiple airflow adjustments. Airflow enters the Savour through the bottom of the RTA; featuring a fully adjustable airflow ranging from 1mm to 2.5mm. The Savour comes as a 2ml compact tank system with juice entering through a threaded top fill for convenience and ease of use. The Savour utilizes a 3mm bore drip tip with a frosted acrylic or ULTEM tank section and drip tip top depending on the finish chosen (Black comes with ULTEM while Stainless Steel comes with frosted acrylic). Beautifully constructed, precision machined, and packing in the most intuitive and effective airflow systems across any atomizer today, the 3CVape X Vaping V1ck Savour 22mm MTL RTA enters the market as a strong mouth-to-lung RTA that boasts great flavor and convenience.





https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/savour-22mm-mtl-rta-by-3cvape-x-vaping-v1ck

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Halfdaft (4/6/18)

I've heard so much good about this RTA from reviewers so far.. definitely going to pick one up!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

This looks very good @Sir Vape !

Can you change the drip tip on it? Or is it a proprietary one?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Halfdaft Customs said:


> I've heard so much good about this RTA from reviewers so far.. definitely going to pick one up!



Please let us know your thoughts if you get one @Halfdaft Customs !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sir Vape (4/6/18)

Silver said:


> This looks very good @Sir Vape !
> 
> Can you change the drip tip on it? Or is it a proprietary one?



Yip can change it. 510 tip.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

Sir Vape said:


> Yip can change it. 510 tip.



Thanks
This sounds very good

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/18)

Silver said:


> This looks very good @Sir Vape !
> 
> Can you change the drip tip on it? Or is it a proprietary one?



Standard 510 Hi Ho @Silver

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/18)

Sir Vape said:


> It's getting reviews and it has arrived at Sir Vape.
> 
> 3CVAPE with the collaboration of Vaping V1ck presents the Savour 22mm MTL RTA, a dual post single terminal rebuildable tank atomizer designed to be used as mouth to lung along with a 2ml E-Juice capacity. The Savour RTA's ability to produce immense flavor and vapor production stems from its core and multiple airflow adjustments. Airflow enters the Savour through the bottom of the RTA; featuring a fully adjustable airflow ranging from 1mm to 2.5mm. The Savour comes as a 2ml compact tank system with juice entering through a threaded top fill for convenience and ease of use. The Savour utilizes a 3mm bore drip tip with a frosted acrylic or ULTEM tank section and drip tip top depending on the finish chosen (Black comes with ULTEM while Stainless Steel comes with frosted acrylic). Beautifully constructed, precision machined, and packing in the most intuitive and effective airflow systems across any atomizer today, the 3CVape X Vaping V1ck Savour 22mm MTL RTA enters the market as a strong mouth-to-lung RTA that boasts great flavor and convenience.
> 
> ...


Got mine  Gonna test it out tonight!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Halfdaft (4/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> Got mine  Gonna test it out tonight!



Keen to hear your thoughts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (4/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> Got mine  Gonna test it out tonight!



Great to hear
Let us know after you've put it through its paces @daniel craig !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/18)

@Halfdaft Customs @Silver Will do. Gonna put in a build tonight and test it out in MTL mode.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (4/6/18)

Single coil? 22mm? YES please.. This is definitely going on my "to get" list!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (4/6/18)

daniel craig said:


> Got mine  Gonna test it out tonight!



awaiting feedback

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/6/18)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-savour-mtl-rta-by-vaping-v1ck-3cvape.t50512/


----------

